# Posting codes



## Unkabear (Nov 7, 2007)

Where can I find the list of post codes? such as the inserting hypertext and the like?


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 7, 2007)

The page seems to not be working right now which had them on it.

Anyways, here are the main ones:

[ i] [ /i] Allows you too _get italicized letters_

[ b] [ /b] Allows you too *get bolded letters*

[ u] [ /u] Allows you too get underlined letters

[ color=the color you want] [/color] allows you to get something in red, say.

[ size=size you want (default is "2")] [/size] allows you to make text bigger or smaller as you like it.

[ sblock] [ /sblock] Allows you too [sblock]get a nice little box[/sblock]

[ url=the url for the site/page] [ /url] Allows you too get something hyperlinked

[ img] [ /img] allows you to post a picture.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you Kindly


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 7, 2007)

To add some stuff:

[quote]Whatever.[/quote] 

gives you:



> Whatever.




And:

[quote=Test]Whatever.[/quote] gives you:



			
				Test said:
			
		

> Whatever.




Cheers, LT.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Nov 7, 2007)

[code ]and[/ code] (without the spaces of course) give you the ability to insert wordpad text so tabs and things carry through.


```
Test1	Test2
a	1
b	2
c	3
```


----------



## cougent (Nov 7, 2007)

The smiley page is also not working, anybody care to list hose?
Please   (the only one I know)


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 7, 2007)

*MOVED TO META*


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 8, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> *MOVED TO META*



Fine.  But what codes did you use to move it, is the question... 

(actually, if you hit the "quote" tab under el-remmen's post you'll get an instant codes lesson right there...which, now I think about it, was probably the point...)

Lanefan


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 11, 2007)

cougent said:
			
		

> The smiley page is also not working, anybody care to list hose?
> Please   (the only one I know)



            :\     

There you go


----------



## James Heard (Nov 12, 2007)

9th and 6n+1 are also codes, SUP and SUB respectively.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 13, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> 9th and 6n+1 are also codes, SUP and SUB respectively.




Huh, you really do learn something* every day on Meta!

[size=-2]*Something not guaranteed to be useful.  ENWorld(C)assumes no liability for the misuse of something.  Something may not be returned for money, and you may not trade something for nothing.  No purchase necessary, see Meta (tm) for details.  Something void where prohibited.[/size]


----------

